# Vaccinations and aggressive behavior



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

I just had Ruby in for her annual DPC and Bordetalla shots. Rabies is every three years so that wasn't given on this visit. Since she got those shots last week she has been very reactive towards everything, especially small dogs (again!) and very restless. I've noticed her raising her hackles a lot more often and in situations where she would not do it previously. Have any one else here seen a similar behavior reaction to vaccinations? Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I've heard of it happening a few times, but I don't have any personal experience with it.... Hopefully someone can come along and help you out. Sorry that happened.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Luna had a reaction to the Bordetella vaccine the one and only time I got it for her... but it was lethargy and kennel cough-like symptoms... not aggression. 

Just an fyi, annual vaccines are not necessary, particularly bordetella, unless you board or train somewhere that requires it. I personally follow Dr. Dodds vaccine protocol, but even those clinics that don't follow that protocol are starting to switch over to three year vaccines for parvo/distemper.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

The places I board and train her require that she's up to date on all her shots. I did check with the vet and they said that reactions to the vaccine are sometimes a rash or hives but not behavior and to look into if anything else in her environment has changed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=ht...zine.com/bordatella-vaccination-dogs/&h=afa5a

Too bad bordatella is required at many places, it is really not effective and I'd not want to subject my dogs to it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

goatdude said:


> I did check with the vet and they said that reactions to the vaccine are sometimes a rash or hives but not behavior and to look into if anything else in her environment has changed.


I believe your vet is wrong. Do a google search. Lots of information on aggression induced by the rabies vaccine.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

goatdude said:


> The places I board and train her require that she's up to date on all her shots. I did check with the vet and they said that reactions to the vaccine are sometimes a rash or hives but not behavior and to look into if anything else in her environment has changed.


Yes, but many clinics are switching to a 3 year schedule for ALL vaccines, so giving the vaccines every three years would be considered "up to date" (with the exception of the bordetella... which is still every year). My personal vet does a one year schedule with everyone else, but a three year schedule with me because I'm picky about vaccinations. The main reason they do a one year schedule is that most people won't bring their dogs in for annual wellness exams unless they're told they have to, for vaccinations. They know I'll bring my dogs in for wellness exams regardless of whether or not there are vaccines due. 

As far as vaccines not causing behavioral issues... I do know that many vets will deny ANY sort of reaction is caused from a vaccine. Sad, but true.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look up the AAHA guidelines for vaccinations. They recommend every 3 years. If your vet, or training place, is insisting on vaccines every year then show them that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

IMO, a wellness exam should be given when the dogs go for heartworm check. But I know HW isn't in all parts of the US, so the yearly vax reminder is a good way for vets to get clients in. Unfortunately they may vax a dog that has health issues or is extremely overweight(they don't look at the overall health but just give the scheduled vaccinations). I refuse to give anything other than rabies(after the puppy shots) as it is required by law. The article linked below should be read by every dog owner and vet!
http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/13_8/features/Annual-Pet-Vaccinations_20036-1.html
Many times vets don't acknowledge vax reactions or the owners don't report them...the statistics would be pretty high if everyone was diligent in seeing the behaviors or changes(even months after a rabies vax is given it may show up) and reporting them to their vet.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> I believe your vet is wrong. Do a google search. Lots of information on aggression induced by the rabies vaccine.


She didn't get a rabies shot this time but I see what you mean anyway in that they are implying any vaccine won't cause a behavior change. I know rabies vac has been linked to aggression in certain cases.


----------



## molly farmer (Feb 26, 2021)

goatdude said:


> I just had Ruby in for her annual DPC and Bordetalla shots. Rabies is every three years so that wasn't given on this visit. Since she got those shots last week she has been very reactive towards everything, especially small dogs (again!) and very restless. I've noticed her raising her hackles a lot more often and in situations where she would not do it previously. Have any one else here seen a similar behavior reaction to vaccinations? Any suggestions? Thanks


my girl got only bordetalla today and then later in the evening had dog class. she just showed some very bizarre signs of aggression that i have literally NEVER seen. like she doesn’t just get aggressive for no reason towards a dog just sitting next to her, so i’m like what that heck?? is she just in a bad mood from the vet visit? that’s unlike her as well~ she’s 15 months. she literally lunged twice and was using an aggressive bark that i have heard only a couple times in her entire life. it was sooo weird it was shocking lol


----------



## herojig (Apr 3, 2013)

molly farmer said:


> my girl got only bordetalla today and then later in the evening had dog class. she just showed some very bizarre signs of aggression that i have literally NEVER seen. like she doesn’t just get aggressive for no reason towards a dog just sitting next to her, so i’m like what that heck?? is she just in a bad mood from the vet visit? that’s unlike her as well~ she’s 15 months. she literally lunged twice and was using an aggressive bark that i have heard only a couple times in her entire life. it was sooo weird it was shocking lol


my cat acts like that... she's full on _and_ passive aggressive for weeks after a vet visit. Does not seem out of the realm of possibility, unless ur dog has not subscribed to a pack mentality, where any form of _*unexplainable*_ behavior is a sign of weakness. After all, the pack dog just wants to fit in, and not stand out without a good reason. One reason that comes to mind here, is pain. Any dog in pain is not going to want to socialize with other random dogs


----------

